# Eating "droppings"



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

A yucky topic, but one that you all may have some experience with. :wacko: 

When Tiki was a puppy he would often eat his "droppings" if I didn't get to him quickly enough. With constant reminders, he eventually stopped.

Just recently he has been going after "cat stuff" in the grass while we are taking his walks. He will also turn quickly and try to eat his own as soon as he is done. I tell him "no" firmly and pull him away so I can clean it up. 

Any ideas on this gross topic?

Thanks!
Tiki's Mom


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson was real bad about it when he was a puppy, after enough "no, bad dog" 's he stopped and it hasnt been a problem since, Maggie has never done it that I know of, I dont know what would cause them to start again after not doing it for a while but I bet if you do what your doing with a stern no he will once again realize it is wrong and stop


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I can't believe how common this is in little dogs. Bentley did it too and I bought 4 small plastic garden shovels ( the little hand held ones) I put one in each corner of the yard and as soon as he goes, I scoop and toss it over our fence (there are no houses behind ours) and on walks if he stops to go I tell him "no" and keep him moving. My therory on this is them being kept in a crate or pen with litter mates, either them trying to keep the area clean or they jsut are hungry and it's available, maybe they learn it from mom trying to keep things clean. Anyway they sell a product that you put in their food that helps with this and you can also use msg. I don't use either but it is commonly used by others.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I can add to this necessary but yucky topic. Hubby told me the other day that Colette was eating her feces.....and to think, now she's kissing me!! LOL. I heard that one reason this may be fairly common among puppies is that it is warm and reminds them of the food they got from mommy. Many outgrow this habit with age. Now off to get more kisses---------->
Gail


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

I went to a vet last time having this problem to my other dog (not a maltese, though) The vet told m, one of the reason is their food. Try not to give human's food because they can still smell the human in their feces. They know humans' foods smell very good and they still want to eat those.. hope this help.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

That's an aspect that I never considered. Interesting.

Gail


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Seems to be the opposite here. Morgan has never eaten his droppings, but other dog however has and still does when he can get away with it and he was not getting table food when he started this. At first I thought we were not feedinng him enough or that he was lacking in some vitamin or something. The weird things you can come up with to try to understand such a thing! (He even went into the cat box when our backs were turned! This we know because we would find him with kitty litter up his nose) I asked my vet about it way back and he said there were alot of theories as to why but that none were a certainty. Just some dogs grow a "taste" for it and you do what you can to deter them from it.


----------



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

Yesterday I noticed a poo stain on Susie's wee pads but there was no poop. I thought it was weird and checked all over the kitchen and couldn't find a thing. It did not occur to me that she may have eaten her poo. Today I noticed the same thing and decided to open up her mouth to take a whiff of her breath. True enough there was a slight poo-ish smell! I thought it was too late to scold her since I did not catch her in action. I will be giving her a bath and groom tomorrow so I'd better clean her teeth as well.

Fortunately, her poo and pee do not smell bad. I think it's because of the yucca extract in her food which is meant to help control odours. I would have to really take note the next time she poops though.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Well..... I did some research since my post and found that the problem is called "COPROPHAGIA". Following are 3 sites with articles I found helpful though some of the information is repeated. If you do a google search you will find lots of stuff on this topic.

Coprophagia 1

Coprophagia 2

Coprophagia 3


Tiki hasn't done this for a while. I just started watching him very carefully when he would go for his own or some that was left behind by another small dong or cat. I would give his leash a tug and say "No - Icky!" He seems to have caught on; all I have to do now is say icky and he leaves it alone. I chose this word because I don't realy use it for anything else









Judi


----------



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks for the links, Tiki. Very helpful indeed. I think one of the reasons why Susie may be eating her poops is due to the fact that I tend to clean up in front of her. It's quite difficult not wanting to clear the mess immediately. The next time she pees / poos without my supervision, I'll secure her in her crate (which has a quilt draped over one side) and clean up without her seeing me. I do praise her each time she goes on the right spot but she does get a little giddy with excitement when she sees me cleaning up. Now I know why!

If this does not work, I'll probably try bitter apple spray. Wish us luck!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm not sure if one of those links listed it, but my sister feeds her dog green beans (from a can), just a few with each meal. Some people say pineapple works also. This way you don't have to spray and leave it, but Susie may fine that droppings with one of these ingredients don't taste good.

Thats if you can get her to eat green beans or pineapple <_< 

Lots of luck to you and Susie!

Judi


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

My neighbor was having trouble with that the other day. I've never really had a problem with Muff so I guess i cant really tell you anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

I never found any hints that she has done this... I hope not.. :lol:


----------



## maltesers (Dec 10, 2003)

*  
My baby girl started that just after we brought her home. Found another maltese web site that recommended putting 'accent' flavor enhancer on her kibble, (just a sprinkle). Evidently it made the feces unpalatable (as if it weren't ordinarily) It worked!! had no problem since. From what i'm told, it is a trait that goes back to dogs in the wild, not leaving a trail for other dogs to find them. As for the cats and THEIR food? Beats me!!! lol
good luck.







*


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I think I will try putting the accent on my cats food. I have two that I feed in my backyard, Tiki loves to go back there (YUCK!). I will pick some up this weekend and see if they will eat it and then what the results are. I will keep you all posted.

Judi


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry, gonna change the subject for one sec, I am sure no one is gonna mind, (yuck lol), but Maltesers, I gotta tell you, your avatar is soooooooooooo cute! What a pretty baby!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

Just a pinch!! good luck,..malt


----------



## maltesers (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey kit,
thanks for saying so, i have 2 of 'em, the one in the makltesers casndy tub? lol  shoot!! these nails are too long!! maltesers candy!!
changed avitar, not perfect but who is? lol


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

OHHH I want two, no wait I want three; How many can you have in one house?









If I had the time for the gooming I think I'd have a bakers dozen!

Judi


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I would love to have another Maltese, no matter about the grooming, would love every minute of it. But I think if and when it comes down to getting another pup, (we already have two dogs now), my husband wants a Yorkie. I wouldn't mind a Yorkie either, but my preferences I have to admit, lie with the Maltese breed..... Heck, I am just a happy camper with a house full of any kind of babies! lol


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Grooming 1 or 2 more I could handle; I don't know about a dozen though









My husband wanted a dachshund when we first decided it was time for a puppy (last year). My kids wanted anything they could get.  

Years ago we had a wonderful boarder collie; she got sick and had to be put down. I knew the commitment and work involved in having a dog. I don't believe a dog should be left outside or in the house alone all day. I feel they are a members of the family (I am sure most of you feel the same way), not just a "dog". Of course being the mom I would be the one to train and take care of this new addition so I agreed it was time, but I was going to get a maltese; I had wanted one since I was a teenager (a long, long, time ago







)

Once we saw Tiki we all fell in love. Now that we have had him for a year I don't think we would own another breed. Whenever we are around other breeds we enjoy their company, but not the odor and shedding that go with them. When my kids move out I know we will be getting more maltese puppies...... how many? Who knows, maybe a heard!

Judi


----------



## maltesers (Dec 10, 2003)

:lol:














Hey my Hubby loves taking the babies with us when we go shopping, he calls 'em A CHICK MAGNATE!!!lol when i come outta the store, there's always a female standing at the truck door, petting them!!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I know what you mean, the same thing happens to us. My son, who is 16 loves taking Tiki to the park for a walk










Judi


----------

